# Criminal offense



## Bro (Sep 21, 2014)

I have two low range drink driving offence in my AFP record. My licence was disqualified for 3 and 6 months. I applied for PR so do you think that offense will impact on my application to gain visa. If I m able to get PR then does it impact to get my citizenship in Australia in future.


----------

